# Gulp I've done it



## brianm (Mar 2, 2009)

Deposit is down. 2004 3.2 DSG. It is a thing of beauty. Great to be one of the gang!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now all you need to do is join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## brianm (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks. Discount on a remap sounds interesting, is it worth it?


----------



## Jessy (Feb 11, 2009)

hey congratualtions & welcome to the forum.

What colour did you get? & when do you collect her?


----------



## brianm (Mar 2, 2009)

Mauritius Blue, silver leather, MK1 coupe. I was smitten 60 seconds into the test drive.


----------



## brianm (Mar 2, 2009)

Collect tomorrow if I can get there before closing.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

brianm said:


> Thanks. Discount on a remap sounds interesting, is it worth it?


Defo on the turbo but on the V6 you only get about an extra 15 BHP


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

brianm said:


> Mauritius Blue, silver leather, MK1 coupe. I was smitten 60 seconds into the test drive.


You B*******d my favourite MkI combo , oh welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome from a fellow V6 owner!

Ell 8)


----------



## brianm (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome everyone, I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve  . Never had a car before that had it's own forum/owners club, will look after it and hand it down to the Grandchildren (if I don't get too carried away with Launch Control).


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome bri.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## brianm (Mar 2, 2009)

Hopefully have attached the picture. Picked her up today, have done 200 miles already, just playing  . I'm honestly not sure I'll ever learn to drive her slowly. D is like sport mode and S is like nutter mode! My Dad loves it too and is twisting my arm to get a deal for him. Settling down now to read the manual, still grinning.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome , nice car 8)


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

MMmmmm very nice! I love the colour too. Welcome to the forum


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice, I like it.

any mods planned? Just remember, when you start .. you cant stop 

welcome!


----------



## brianm (Mar 2, 2009)

Possibly - have been scouring the internet for mention of a remap on the 3.2, but I need to be careful not to invalidate my Audi warranty. Also I really like the look of that LCD screen in one of the vents, how cool is that. Early days at the moment and maybe the first thing should be a Road Angel otherwise I'm not gonna have my licence for much longer.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

:lol:

I lost my license two days after getting my TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]

woops!


----------

